# Analyzing: Nikola Vučević



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is my first in-depth player analysis blog post. Please let me know what you think.

http://nothingbutbrunet.net/2013/11/09/vucevic/

Here are a few excerpts:



> I found 10 examples of ball-handlers missing Nikola cutting to the rim wide open or low bounce passes hitting him in the knee and falling harmlessly out-of-bounds. This is the part of his offensive game that is most influenced by his teammates and, not coincidentally, the part that needs the most work.





> In the 4 games I analyzed, he turned the ball over on a whopping 21% of his post-up opportunities. That’s not how many times he missed shots – that’s just turnovers. At times, he seems panicked when opposing guards fake dig-downs (like Ricky Rubio in the above clip). At other times, he just seems plagued by small mental lapses.





> He sets good screens, executes pick-and-pops with fluidity and has decent jump hooks over both shoulders. However, he approaches pick-and-rolls with the hesitancy I would expect to see from a young player who’s growing up with a shoot-first PG like Jameer Nelson.


Feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Kid plays well against the big boys. I feel like issues like turovers and panic moves will go subside with experience. Orlando won the Dwight Howard trade.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I actually broke down a bunch of his post plays last year via. Synergy.

I'll dig up the numbers and share them later on.

The MPT'ers know I love Vucevic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll look at this when I get home, RWE. Looks good from a quick glance, though.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

P.S: You're a freaken nerd.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

He's not as good as his box score's and he's definitely not as good as he is a fantasy player


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

letsgoceltics said:


> P.S: You're a freaken nerd.


Guilty as charged.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

RWE you are a nerd but a cool one if that's any consolation if you even need any


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

LeGoat06 said:


> RWE you are a nerd but a cool one if that's any consolation if you even need any


Thanks, I guess.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You promised me Valanciunas. What makes that all the worse, is that I loved this. 

Boxing out is one of those skills that goes unnoticed, but it's nigh on impossible to get around this kid when he puts his back into you, it really is a thrill for a basketball enthusiast to watch.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> You promised me Valanciunas.


Don't spoil my future targets for the people who don't know.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just read the entire thing and watched all the videos. Great stuff, RWE. Really in-depth analysis and it makes me want to watch more of this guy and notice how he plays the game. I've been a fan of his since he went to Orlando - I hope he works a little more on his game and starts getting more recognition around the league. 

Excited to see who you pick next for this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yet to watch a Magic game since reading this thread. Has he improved on what you've said he needs to, RWE?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Sorry, Basel. I'm on to the next target already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who's your next target?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Who's your next target?


Hmmm... I wonder...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Must be Jonas.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Love Vuc. At 23 he's already one of the top centers in the game right now. He's benefiting a bit from an overall weak stock of Cs in the league but he's still a really good young player.

He still needs to improve on his defense and really holding down the paint. He also needs to be more consistent night in and night out. He seems to play bigger in the big games but he really needs to do that every night. When he's really playing hard and aggressive there aren't many centers in the league better right now.

As mentioned, he'd also benefit from a higher level PG. I love Jameer for his leadership and his heart but nobody has ever kid themselves that he's a real high-level passing and creating PG.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

I love guys who actually box out in the nba. It's my favorite thing to watch for.


----------

